# Cream



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

I have a Dexter that I'm milking twice a day so I've wanted to make creme fraiche or marscapone cheese. How long does the cream keep in the fridge? Also, I'm over run with milk and want to make cheese; other than mozzarella what is the easiest to make? Thanks!


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yogurt is as easy and fast as it gets. 

When we were making lots of yogurt we would use it as a substitute for mayo, cream cheese, and sour cream. It wasn't always a great substitute, but in many recipes it was even better.


----------



## janij (Sep 20, 2010)

Cream should last at least a week. I have made butter with 2 wk old cream. 
Queso Fresco is really easy. I found an easy Mozz recipe on a cheese forum I make all the time now.


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

DEKE01 said:


> Yogurt is as easy and fast as it gets.
> 
> When we were making lots of yogurt we would use it as a substitute for mayo, cream cheese, and sour cream. It wasn't always a great substitute, but in many recipes it was even better.


That's exactly what I've been doing lol. I have one of those older Salton thermostat yogurt makers so very easy to do. That was milking once a day though, now since its two times a day I want to make cheeses instead. There is only two of us in this family so we are kind of yogurted out


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

When I want a break from cheese making I siphon out the skim milk after the cream rises to the top in 1/2 gallon jars, and make Ghee or clarified butter. It can be canned. I love it for cooking.


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

Wow, I had no idea. I've been freezing my butter


----------

